# Photo Shoot! (Pic Heavy!)



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Today my pets that are living with me were very photogenic, so here are a LOT of pictures of them!

August:









































Holly:









































Daisy:









































Both girls:

















So this might be a little TOO pic heavy...  I hope you liked them!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No such thing as too pic heavy;-)! Very nice pets and I love their names.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

August in the first pick, did not look amused. August had that look like lowly peasant you are beneath me. I love cats when they do that, it makes them so much more cuter.

Holly, pretty puppy.. Holly " treat wares my treat? Got Treat, see I am a good puppy)

Daisy is such a sweety. Daisy " scratch my ears please pretty please?"


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

WolfHhowling said:


> August in the first pick, did not look amused. August had that look like lowly peasant you are beneath me. I love cats when they do that, it makes them so much more cuter.
> 
> Holly, pretty puppy.. Holly " treat wares my treat? Got Treat, see I am a good puppy)
> 
> Daisy is such a sweety. Daisy " scratch my ears please pretty please?"


You got ALL of that right LOL They're such sucks... August hates the camera in his face because I'm not petting him! XD


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

You have such adorable pets! They all seem to have quite a personality


----------

